# promoted



## blink13 (Apr 6, 2010)

I passed my 9th kyu test last night, so I've got that going for me... which is nice.


----------



## MJS (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool!!  Congrats!!:ultracool


----------



## seasoned (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations, and also thank you for your service.:asian:


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> I passed my 9th kyu test last night, so I've got that going for me... which is nice.


Congrats.  And the Caddyshack reference gets you bonus points.   The only question now is whether you can acheive total consciousness.


----------



## blink13 (Apr 6, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Congrats.  And the Caddyshack reference gets you bonus points.   The only question now is whether you can acheive total consciousness.



Well, I ask for it every time I bow in/out... _shikin harimitsu daikomyo_, right?   Hopefully I'll get it before I'm on my deathbed.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 6, 2010)

'grats


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DocWard (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## kenjutsushi (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## dbell (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats!!  Keep going!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2010)

Well done! Congratulations!!!! :asian:


----------



## blink13 (Apr 7, 2010)

It just so happens that I was the senior guy in class last night... so I got to be sensei's uke.  Builds character.


----------



## Shicomm (May 26, 2010)

Congrats ! Keep going !


----------



## terryl965 (May 26, 2010)

Congrats and keep pushing yourself and being the uke is always fun...


----------



## Satt (May 26, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> It just so happens that I was the senior guy in class last night... so I got to be sensei's uke. *Builds character*.


 

Ain't that the truth...:whip:


----------



## Aikicomp (May 26, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Congratulations, and also thank you for your service.:asian:


 
+1 Well done.

Michael


----------



## Kyosanim (Jun 3, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> I passed my 9th kyu test last night, so I've got that going for me... which is nice.




Congrats. The first test is always the worst one because you never know what your getting into, but you have taken the first step down a long road and should be proud. Best wishes to you on your road to shodan.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations Mr., Ous!


----------

